# Salt crystallizes on face from sweating?



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone else out there get this after a good workout/ride? Its those streaks of white dried salt that show up on clothes, camelback etc., but I get them on my face as well.

And if so is it normal?

My diet is fairly healthy without a lot of processed foods, and I rarely add any salt to my diet. Im pretty standard build 5'10", 165 lbs.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I get it, it's normal. Lose too much salt and you get crampy, balance it with an electrolyte replacement bevvie like Gatorade or similar...


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Perfectly normal. Sounds like you're a salty sweater, which means you may require more electrolytes to stay properly balanced, especially on longer rides.


----------



## DeathByCactus (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep it's normal. It was one of my brother's complaints out in the field (Army). Hydrate + Gatorade.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Wow I thought I was the only person this happened to. I tend to get this on my face, arms, and legs. It's kinda weird but never seemed to affect my riding unless it's gotten in my eyes.


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

AnonymouseTech said:


> Wow I thought I was the only person this happened to. I tend to get this on my face, arms, and legs. It's kinda weird but never seemed to affect my riding unless it's gotten in my eyes.


Yea the eyes are the worst, especially because I wear contacts. I try to remember to wipe my face with my shirt at every stop to keep this from happening.

Good to know Im not the only heavy salt sweater:thumbsup:


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess it's normal when the surrounding air is very dry.


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

I get salt buildup on my helmet straps.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Happens to me too. I think you're losing more than salt though. It's a release of myriad electrolytes and they need to be replenished. I'd stay away from Gatorade, especially the orange flavor. My go to is coconut water. Rehydrates super well and tasty.


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

monzie said:


> Happens to me too. I think you're losing more than salt though. It's a release of myriad electrolytes and they need to be replenished. I'd stay away from Gatorade, especially the orange flavor. My go to is coconut water. Rehydrates super well and tasty.


Interesting...is this something that is bottled and sold? or are you making this yourself..

Im always up for trying to improve my hydration in new ways.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Bottled and sold. It has recently become a fad too so there are a lot of new brands and flavors out there. My usual one to purchase is whatever says on the ingredients "coconut water". Sometimes I can only find the ones with coconut water and bits of flesh, that's okay with me too. Whole Foods has one that I like. It comes in a big can and has some kids on the front I think. Most gas stations carry one or two brands as well. Just make sure to read the ingredients so you know what you're drinking.


----------



## ourkidney (Apr 14, 2012)

Perfectly normal


----------



## Wolfhausen (Jan 31, 2012)

It's normal. Salt is always released in sweat and when it dries it leaves a white residue.


----------

